# [solved] emerge nutzt BusyBox für Patch, WARUM?

## strangerthandreams

Wer von euch löst denn gern unlösbare Rätzel?  :Wink: 

edit: Lösung hängt wohl mit BusyBox zusammen...

Hallo allerseits zunächst!

Schon seit Wochen versuche ich hier auf der Arbeit auf die 5er-Version von VirtualBox zu updaten. Leider stolpert er dabei über die Anwendung eines Patches mit einer nichtssagenden Fehlermeldung. Selbst Tante Google hilft mir nicht: Sie meint, ich solle das mal allein herausfinden.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vielleicht hat von euch einer eine Idee und teilt sie mir mit...

Die folgende Fehlermeldung betrifft alle derzeit angebotenen 5er-Versionen von VirtualBox, diese dient hier als Beispiel:

emerge virtualbox

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1::gentoo

 * VirtualBox-5.0.6.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                    

 * virtualbox-5.0.2-patches-01.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                          

>>> cfg-update-1.8.2-r1: Creating checksum index...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VirtualBox-5.0.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking virtualbox-5.0.2-patches-01.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/VirtualBox-5.0.6 ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch ...

patch: unrecognized option '--version'

BusyBox v1.23.1 (2015-02-09 08:07:32 CET) multi-call binary.

Usage: patch [OPTIONS] [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]

        -p,--strip N            Strip N leading components from file names

        -i,--input DIFF         Read DIFF instead of stdin

        -R,--reverse            Reverse patch

        -N,--forward            Ignore already applied patches

        -E,--remove-empty-files Remove output files if they become empty

 * Failed Patch: 001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/temp/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch.out

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: 001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   90:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6110:  Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches'

 *   environment, line 1603:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =virtualbox-5.0.6

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/VirtualBox-5.0.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/VirtualBox-5.0.6'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/temp/build.log'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/temp/build.log'

 * 

```

cat /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/temp/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch.out

```

***** 001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch *****

PWD: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/VirtualBox-5.0.6

PATCH TOOL: patch -> /bin/patch

VERSION INFO:

=====================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch  < '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch'

=====================================================

patch: invalid option -- 'g'

BusyBox v1.23.1 (2015-02-09 08:07:32 CET) multi-call binary.

Usage: patch [OPTIONS] [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]

        -p,--strip N            Strip N leading components from file names

        -i,--input DIFF         Read DIFF instead of stdin

        -R,--reverse            Reverse patch

        -N,--forward            Ignore already applied patches

        -E,--remove-empty-files Remove output files if they become empty

patch program exited with status 1

=====================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch  < '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch'

=====================================================

patch: invalid option -- 'g'

BusyBox v1.23.1 (2015-02-09 08:07:32 CET) multi-call binary.

Usage: patch [OPTIONS] [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]

        -p,--strip N            Strip N leading components from file names

        -i,--input DIFF         Read DIFF instead of stdin

        -R,--reverse            Reverse patch

        -N,--forward            Ignore already applied patches

        -E,--remove-empty-files Remove output files if they become empty

patch program exited with status 1

=====================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch  < '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch'

=====================================================

patch: invalid option -- 'g'

BusyBox v1.23.1 (2015-02-09 08:07:32 CET) multi-call binary.

Usage: patch [OPTIONS] [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]

        -p,--strip N            Strip N leading components from file names

        -i,--input DIFF         Read DIFF instead of stdin

        -R,--reverse            Reverse patch

        -N,--forward            Ignore already applied patches

        -E,--remove-empty-files Remove output files if they become empty

patch program exited with status 1

=====================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch  < '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch'

=====================================================

patch: invalid option -- 'g'

BusyBox v1.23.1 (2015-02-09 08:07:32 CET) multi-call binary.

Usage: patch [OPTIONS] [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]

        -p,--strip N            Strip N leading components from file names

        -i,--input DIFF         Read DIFF instead of stdin

        -R,--reverse            Reverse patch

        -N,--forward            Ignore already applied patches

        -E,--remove-empty-files Remove output files if they become empty

patch program exited with status 1

=====================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch  < '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.6-r1/work/patches/001_virtualbox-ose-3.2.8-mesa-check.patch'

=====================================================

patch: invalid option -- 'g'

BusyBox v1.23.1 (2015-02-09 08:07:32 CET) multi-call binary.

Usage: patch [OPTIONS] [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]

        -p,--strip N            Strip N leading components from file names

        -i,--input DIFF         Read DIFF instead of stdin

        -R,--reverse            Reverse patch

        -N,--forward            Ignore already applied patches

        -E,--remove-empty-files Remove output files if they become empty

patch program exited with status 1

```

----------

## bbgermany

Welche Version von patch hast du denn installiert?

Bei mir ist nämlich patch nicht in /bin sondern /usr/bin und gehört nicht zu einer busybox.

```

eix sys-devel/patch

[I] sys-devel/patch

     Available versions:  2.7.3 ~2.7.4 2.7.5 {static test xattr}

     Installed versions:  2.7.5(07:32:39 18.05.2015)(-static -test -xattr)

     Homepage:            https://www.gnu.org/software/patch/patch.html

     Description:         Utility to apply diffs to files

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass er aus irgendeinem mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Grund dafür BusyBox nutzt.

eix sys-devel/patch

```

[I] sys-devel/patch

     Available versions:  2.7.3 ~2.7.4 2.7.5 {static test xattr}

     Installed versions:  2.7.5(09:36:53 06.05.2015)(-static -test -xattr)

     Homepage:            https://www.gnu.org/software/patch/patch.html

     Description:         Utility to apply diffs to files

```

which patch

```

/usr/bin/patch

```

Es gibt jedoch ein Symlink /bin/patch, der auf /bin/busybox zeigt. Ist das normal? Würde das mal jemand verifizieren?

ls -la /bin/patch 

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12  5. Jun 2014  /bin/patch -> /bin/busybox

```

BusyBox selbst ist wie folgt gebaut; legt also keine eigenen Links an...

eix busybox

```

[I] sys-apps/busybox

     Available versions:  1.20.2^t 1.21.0^t ~1.21.1^t ~1.22.0^t ~1.22.1^t ~1.22.1-r1^t 1.23.0-r1^t 1.23.1^t 1.23.1-r1^t ~1.23.2^t **9999^t {debug ipv6 livecd make-symlinks math mdev -pam savedconfig selinux sep-usr +static syslog systemd}

     Installed versions:  1.23.1-r1^t(08:08:13 09.02.2015)(ipv6 pam static systemd -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig -selinux -sep-usr -syslog)

     Homepage:            http://www.busybox.net/

     Description:         Utilities for rescue and embedded systems

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8167336 total,   6396764 free

KiB Swap:   13631484 total,  13631484 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 15 Oct 2015 05:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64 32"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_4 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="krita"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/daten/.ccache/"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=corei7"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=corei7"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-guest"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3:/opt/stuffit/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips nios2 ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sh sparc sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.4"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save save_summary"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima        security.selinux system.nfs4_acl"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so:/usr/lib32/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib32/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib32/libsoftokn3.so:/opt/bin/skype"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3:/opt/stuffit/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi additions akonadi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extensions fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk gtk3 gtkstyle gudev iconv icu introspection ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos kipi lcms ldap libnotify lxc lz4 lzma mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng mod modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nfs nls nptl nxclient ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline rope sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smbclient spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32 win64 windeco wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="krita" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_X86 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips nios2 ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd riscv s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthWOtdxt"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SEAT="seat0"

XDG_SESSION_ID="1"

XDG_VTNR="7"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

```

----------

## strangerthandreams

Der Übersicht halber vielleicht ein Doppelpost:

Problem gelöst, Ursache unbekannt!

Es lagen seltsamerweise ganz viele Symlinks in /bin die auf /bin/busybox gezeigt haben. Sollte es an BusyBox selbst gelegen haben, dann muss ich das Paket wohl mit make-symlinks in grauer Vorzeit kompiliert haben, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Allerdings bin ich mir durchaus der Tragweite des USE-Flags bewusst und wüsste nicht, dass ich das jemals auf irgendeinem Rechner mal gebraucht hätte.  :Rolling Eyes:   Die aktuelle Version ist jedenfalls ohne dieses USE-Flag installiert worden (s. oben).

Ein beherztes Löschen der Symlinks mittels

```
for i in $(ls -la | grep -e "^l.*/bin/busybox$" | awk '{print $9}'); do unlink $i; done
```

im Verzeichnis /bin hat wohl das Wunder bewirkt, dass scheinbar auch das Kompilieren wieder funktioniert.

----------

